# Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam



## Woellnick (5. Oktober 2016)

*Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

Servus Leute,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem, das mein 64GB USB Stick nur noch mit 30MB/s schreibt/liest, wobei dieser früher mit ca. 150MB/s gelesen hat.
Das gleiche Problem trat bei meiner Freundin am Laptop (mit Win7, ich habe Win10) auf, also ein anderes System wurde schon getestet.

Dadurch habe ich natürlich gedacht, dass der Stick irgendwo nen defekt hat, habe also nen neuen bestellt und zwar einen Lexar Jumpdrive P20 mit 128GB.
Dieser soll 400MB/s lesen und 270MB/s schreiben, liest und schreibt aber an meinem PC auch nur mit 30MB/s, am Laptop meiner Freundin konnte ich noch nicht testen.

Sind jetzt bei Sticks kaputt, die Treiber defekt spinnt Windows? Ich bin etwas ratlos und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Viele Grüße
Woellnick


----------



## Tig3r_Plays (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

Erstmal moin!
Also:
Hast du auch nachgeschaut das du wirklich die USB 3.0 Ports benutzt hast?
Alle USB 3.0 Ports durchgecheckt?
Vllt sind die alle kaputt  ?

LG


----------



## Talhuber (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

Hi, formatier doch mal so ein Ding mit NTFS, vielleicht hilfts? Gruß Tal...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

Es werden USB 2.0 Treiber genutzt. Einfach mal neue USB 3 Treiber installieren
USB-3.0-Treiber: Download aller wichtigen Host-Controller-Treiber fur Windows XP/7/8


----------



## Woellnick (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

Natürlich habe ich USB 3.0 Ports genommen, habs ja auch schon an nem anderen Gerät ausprobiert.
Stick ist in NTFS formatiert. Das mit dem Treiber werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

Könnte an den USB-Ports liegen - oder du hast den Stick nicht weit genug ekngesteckt, sodass nur die USB2.0-Pins Kontakt haben.
Die USB3.0-Pins liegen ganz hinten im Stecker...


----------



## Woellnick (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

So ich habe mal die Intel Chipset Treiber aktualisiert, hat aber leider nichts gebracht.
Wird ein SuperSpeed USB Hub im Gerätemanager angezeigt, allerdings dahinter (Non Functional).
Könnte es daran liegen? Treiber von dem Ding ist aktuell.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woellnick (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

Jetzt ist alles kaputt 😥

Hatte gerade 2 von 8 USB 3.0 Anschlüssen gefunden, die auch wie USB 3.0 Anschlüsse funktionieren. Habe dann ein bisschen rumprobiert, alle Anschlüsse abgezogen um zu kucken obs vielleicht doch noch woanders geht, und dann hat er plötzlich die Tastatur nichtmehr erkannt. Neustart gemacht, hat gemeckert, isr aber hochgefahren, aber beim Passwort eingeben hat er nach drei Buschstaben gestreikt und nichts mehr gemacht...

Mainboard ist ein Asus Maximus IV Extreme.

Ich hab das böse Gefühl, dass mir hier gerade was verreckt ist.


----------



## Woellnick (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Alle USB 3.0 Sticks sind plötzlich sehr langsam*

Ich glaube, dass ich es einigermaßen gelöst habe. Das Problem sind auf jeden Fall die Treiber vom "Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller".
Werden diese von Windows übernommen, dann funktionieren nur zwei von acht USB 3.0 Anschlüssen.
Installiert man jedoch den Treiber von Renesas, funktionieren alle acht mit USB 3.0 Geschwindigkeit, Maus und Tastatur machen jedoch an den vier oberen Ports Probleme.
Da sie aber funktionieren, wenn man sie unten einsteckt, ist mir das relativ egal, weil jetzt habe ich sechs funktionierende USB 3.0 Ports!

Das Problem scheinen also die von Microsoft für Windows 10 bereitgestellten Treiber zu sein, die mit dem Board nicht zurechtkommen.

Viele Grüße
Woellnick


----------

